# JSF



## ringo (31 Mar 2006)

Has Canada commited to the JSF as the sole future fighter or are other options such as a squadron of 
EA-18G's.


----------



## aesop081 (31 Mar 2006)

ringo said:
			
		

> Has Canada commited to the JSF as the sole future fighter or are other options such as a squadron of
> EA-18G's.



We have discussed here a few time the merits or lack of of the JSF, take a look around the site and you will see.  The EA-18G will be a dedicated EW/SEAD aircraft and i dont see Canada getting into that specialized a variant of anything


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (31 Mar 2006)

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/22809.0.html
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/39211.0.html


----------

